# Duracoat vs. Cerakote



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was thinking about refinishing one of my Glocks in OD green and no nothing about Duracoat or Cerakote.. Was just wondering if anyone could give me the pros and cons of either?? Thanks


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I just had Tim Barry here on the forum do a Ruger 10/22 in cerakote for me,, it looks fantastic... dont know anything about duracoat..


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I also just had Tim Barry due a couple of guns for me in Cerakote. They both turned out great and Tim's price's were very reasonable.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Why do you need do do anything like that to the Glock. Its a tank and fine the way it is. Have you seen the video with the guy doing like 10+ test with it and its barley got straches on it?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cause its MY gun and I want to?? Why do you even care?

Not that I feel that I have to explain myself, but I have 9 of em and they all are black and look the same... Just want something a lil different..

I will contact Tim and see what he says.. Thanks for the USEFUL tips guys..


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I would use Cerakote. That is all that I use when I am doing a refinish. I have had nothing but good results with their product. Also, I have never used Duracoat. Here is a link to where you can read about the Cerakote test properties. http://www.nicindustries.com/firearm_coatings.php I would compare it to Duracoat, and see which one you like better.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Tim.. Any chance you could PM me a couple quotes for a cerakote job on a G21? 1 for just the frame and one for the frame and slide? Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

dont go duracoat... did on an ar i had and .. the scraches were hell after that... it is horable


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Cerakote all the way!!!!


----------

